# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  совте от тех кто умеет

## virput

прошу только людей кто уже пытался или имел опыт неудачной близости со смертью рассказать как и при каких обстоятельствах вы себя ощущали. интересует не только как способ но и для простых жизненных амбиций, так сказать чтобы знать к какой смерти из возможных лучше стремится. интересует объективная и любая другая оценка и описание тех ощущений которые вы ощущали как типа резкое изменение настроения, боли какие, и др.
ну или если вам кто то описывал свои ощущения тоже интересно, но только если они реалистичны типа дикого холода и грусти а не туннели и белый свет. информативные для реалиста так сказать.

----------


## trypo

тут всего одну историю читал , джонатан вроде его звали.
нажрался редким ядом и выключился -
оказался на лодке, текущей посреди реки странного цвета,
по берегам сидели чудо-юда всякие ,
он толи испугался , толи плыл-плыл и отключился -
и включился уже в больничке : врачи откачали.

----------


## Гражданин

Большинство способов  из досупных простому обывателю либо весьма болезненны, либо не дают сто проентную гарантию. Из тех,кто нынче обитает на этом ресурсе  наверняка практически никто не пробовал выпилиться. Так что не по адресу.

----------


## lisenok

> Большинство способов  из досупных простому обывателю либо весьма болезненны, либо не дают сто проентную гарантию. Из тех,кто нынче обитает на этом ресурсе  наверняка практически никто не пробовал выпилиться. Так что не по адресу.


 Ну почему не по адресу? Я вот пыталась не очень удачно, т.к. в коме пролежала не приходя в себя 3-е суток, а в общей сложности 10 дней в реанимации. 
Я наглаталась таблеток. Вырубилась буквально через 10 минут, а очнулась только в больнице. Что я ощущала когда была без сознания? Было такое ощущение, что я просто сплю и смотрю обычные сны. Потом пришла в себя и увидела кучу врачей вокруг. Я немного расспросила медсестер в реанимации о том состоянии, в котором я поступила. Они сказали, что я была очень возбуждена (типа как пьяные себя ведут, но только я этого не помнила). Потом сказали, что меня возили на разные обследования, в том числе и на МРТ головы, узи и т.д. Сейчас поймете почему я это все пишу. Дело в том, что когда я сопоставила свои сны с реальностью (т.е. то что происходило со мной в этот момент на самом деле), то поняла, что мои сны отражали реальность, т.е. то, что чувствовало мое тело в тот момент, но правда в несколько искаженом виде. Приведу примеры.Мне снилось нескалько снов. Сейчас я их уже так точно не помню, но основные моменты я помню еще хорошо. Помню сниться мне комната с кроватями (типа больничная палата, но не совсем), на одной из кроватей лежу я. Слышу разговор людей, которые решают, что со мной делать и после чего везут меня в другую палату. Там я лежу. Временами меня увозят в другую палату, чтобы меня успокоить (в карточке было написано, что мне кололи сибазон, который является наркотическим успокоительным, если можно так выразиться средством). Пока я находилась в первой палате (из которой меня врем от времени увозили), то мне делали всякие манипуляции. Это один сон. Теперь другой сон. Снится мне как бы поляна и на ней полуоткрытое помещение (типа как в садиках на улице). На этоой поляне все сидят и чего-то ждут и смотрят телик, общаются между собой и я тоже там сижу. Потом всех по очереди вызывают, а вот зачем я уже точно не помню, кажется мы ждали, типа, обеда. Меня зовут и забирают в последнюю  очередь. Потом я лежу опять в комнате и рядом со мной на соседней кровати лежит парень (точно уже не помню). Напротив нас на стене весит телевизор, который я смотрю. Комната пустая, а стены деревянные. Кроме кроватей (моей и соседней), 2-х тумбочек и телевизора в комнате ничего нет. Время от времени заходит какая-то девушка к парню на соседней кровати и дает ему пить. Я тоже хочу сильно пить и говорю ей об этом, но она мне пить не дает. Я к ней в очередной раз обращаюсь и спрашиваю почему она этому парню дает пить, а мне нет? Я уже не помню, что она мне точно ответила, но смысл был в том, что за то, чтобы этому парню давали пить кто-то заплатил. Я тогда говорю, что буду кричать пока мне не дадут пить и начинаю орать что есть мочи. Тогда приходит эта девушка и еще одна и спрашивают чего я кричу, псле чего мне все-таки дают попить. После этого я кажется и очнулась. Вот еще один сюжет. Меня кто-то катал на инвалидной каляске вроде как по лесной тропинке и со мною разговаривал.
      Вот собственно говоря и все что я помню. Прошу прощения за некую сумбурность, но как могла описала. И еще. Одни из первых слов врачей было "Ну как? Побывала на том свете?" Почитав свою историю болезни, я узнала, что у меня была очень сильная кома и состояние мое при поступлении было расценено как очень тяжелое. Потом мне мой лечащий врач признался, что шансов у меня выжить было мало.
        Ну вот и все, что я хотела написать. Если есть вопросы, то задавайте. Отвечу всем,  в том числе и на личные сообщения.

----------


## Pechalka

Сколько ты выпила таблеток и какое название?

Я от одной то таблетки проспала сутки не шевелясь ( свалилась на пол через 30 мин и еле встала и доковыляла до кроватки), я знала, если бы выпила их больше, то впала бы в кому, и очнулась бы в больнице, а потом бы меня могли отправить в психушку, а я побывавшая там раз... с тех пор ужасно боюсь психушек, потому что там банально даже помыться по человечески не дают!

----------


## lisenok

> Сколько ты выпила таблеток и какое название?
> 
> Я от одной то таблетки проспала сутки не шевелясь ( свалилась на пол через 30 мин и еле встала и доковыляла до кроватки), я знала, если бы выпила их больше, то впала бы в кому, и очнулась бы в больнице, а потом бы меня могли отправить в психушку, а я побывавшая там раз... с тех пор ужасно боюсь психушек, потому что там банально даже помыться по человечески не дают!


 Пила много, например, около 100 таблеток карбамазепина, штук 30-50 эпилептала, 10 сибазона и всякое барахло по мелочи, уже не помню.Меня тоже могли бы отправить в психушку, но не отправили, типа, пожалели. Более подробную инфу могу написать в личке.

----------


## Гражданин

> Пила много, например, около 100 таблеток карбамазепина, штук 30-50 эпилептала, 10 сибазона и всякое барахло по мелочи, уже не помню.Меня тоже могли бы отправить в психушку, но не отправили, типа, пожалели. Более подробную инфу могу написать в личке.


 Ну я же сказал почти нет) А мне интересно как принятие всех этих лекарственных средств отразилось на твоем здоровье, на здоровье органов.

----------


## lisenok

> Ну я же сказал почти нет) А мне интересно как принятие всех этих лекарственных средств отразилось на твоем здоровье, на здоровье органов.


  А почти никак. Только память немного ухудшилась и все. Ну и пару месяцев после су у меня было очень низкое давление и я не могла жить без кофе, т.к. нужно было чем-то поднимать давление, чтобы не упасть в обморок. Вот собственно говоря и все.

----------


## Гражданин

> А почти никак. Только память немного ухудшилась и все. Ну и пару месяцев после су у меня было очень низкое давление и я не могла жить без кофе, т.к. нужно было чем-то поднимать давление, чтобы не упасть в обморок. Вот собственно говоря и все.


 Тогда в  какой-то степени повезло,что не отразилось на работе печени, желудка.

----------


## lisenok

> Тогда в  какой-то степени повезло,что не отразилось на работе печени, желудка.


 О! С этим у меня проблем вообще никаких нет :Smile:  Правда я веду здоровый образ жизни и не ем таких продуктов  как майонез кетчуп, конфеты, печенье и копчености. Корочеа, моя еда - это крупы, овощи, фрукты, рыба и сухофрукты, макароны, хлеб. Так что в плане здоровья все ОК! Хотя наверное ты прав, мне с этим действительно повезло. Но почему повезло, я не знаю. До сих пор интересно :Smile:

----------


## Murdok

> О! С этим у меня проблем вообще никаких нет Правда я веду здоровый образ жизни и не ем таких продуктов  как майонез кетчуп, конфеты, печенье и копчености. Корочеа, моя еда - это крупы, овощи, фрукты, рыба и сухофрукты, макароны, хлеб. Так что в плане здоровья все ОК! Хотя наверное ты прав, мне с этим действительно повезло. Но почему повезло, я не знаю. До сих пор интересно


 Простите, может очень тупой вопрос. Но какой смысл вести здоровый образ жизни и при этом травиться таблетками?

----------


## lisenok

> Простите, может очень тупой вопрос. Но какой смысл вести здоровый образ жизни и при этом травиться таблетками?


 А у меня философия жизни такая :Smile: ссс  А если серьезно, то после попытки у меня таки прошла депрессия, а потом вроде как и жизнь стала налаживаться, но сейчас обратно все начинается. У меня есть веские причины, по которым я не хочу жить. А если уже жить так надо жить не в больнице и на таблетках, поэтому и веду здоровый образ жизни. Да и так образ жизни я уже веду давно, еще до попытки, поэтому не вижу смысла его менять. Ну вроде как-то так. Прошу прощения за сумбурный ответ.

----------


## Ваня :)

:Smile:  Без мяса? А рыбку не жаль? Или же у Вас привычка заботится только о своем здоровье?  :Smile:

----------


## lisenok

> Без мяса? А рыбку не жаль? Или же у Вас привычка заботится только о своем здоровье?


 Мясо иногда ем, но в основном куринное филе. А часто его есть это и не очень полезно и оно слишком сейчас дорогое (у меня на него денег нет :Smile: )
 А в рыбке очень много чего полезного.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Ты сладкое вообще не ешь? С чем же ты тогда чай кофе пьешь?

----------


## Ваня :)

> Мясо иногда ем, но в основном куринное филе. А часто его есть это и не очень полезно и оно слишком сейчас дорогое (у меня на него денег нет)
>  А в рыбке очень много чего полезного.


 А! Ясно! Значит Вы не мой идеал.  :Smile: 

У автора темы прошу прощения за оффтоп. Более не буду...

----------


## lisenok

> Ты сладкое вообще не ешь? С чем же ты тогда чай кофе пьешь?


 Ну как кое-что из сладкого ем. Ем, например изредка черный горький шоколад, иногда халву, булочки, пирожки, т.е. хлебобулочные изделия. А каждый день чай и кофе пью с бутербродом, например, хлеба с маслом. Ем финики вместо конфет.

----------


## lisenok

> А! Ясно! Значит Вы не мой идеал. 
> 
> У автора темы прошу прощения за оффтоп. Более не буду...


 Я вообще далека от идеала :Smile:

----------


## Traumerei

> А! Ясно! Значит Вы не мой идеал.


 А что ни говорите, это занимательно наблюдать... Поиск идеала методом проб и ошибок ? (иначе - научного тыка  :Smile: ) + мониторинг. Хотелось бы узнать, чем такие попытки (обычно) заканчиваются. Осмелюсь предположить, они вовсе никогда не заканчиваются, поскольку всегда существует идеал, который идеальнее существующего идеала. (Бесконечные прогрессии  :Smile: ) 
Но, рано или поздно, стоит остановиться и задаться типичным шекспировским вопросом - ответом



> Мириться лучше со знакомым злом,
> Чем бегством к незнакомому стремиться!


  :Wink:

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

а я как раз ненавижу горький шоколад.

----------


## lisenok

> а я как раз ненавижу горький шоколад.


 Бывает, но мне он нравится. Да и он является еще естественным антидеприссантом

----------


## nain

> прошу только людей кто уже пытался или имел опыт неудачной близости со смертью рассказать как и при каких обстоятельствах вы себя ощущали. интересует не только как способ но и для простых жизненных амбиций, так сказать чтобы знать к какой смерти из возможных лучше стремится. интересует объективная и любая другая оценка и описание тех ощущений которые вы ощущали как типа резкое изменение настроения, боли какие, и др.
> ну или если вам кто то описывал свои ощущения тоже интересно, но только если они реалистичны типа дикого холода и грусти а не туннели и белый свет. информативные для реалиста так сказать.


 Каждый человек он всё таки сука индивидум. Лучший вариант самому попробывать. Кстати ничего страшного в этом нет. Сначала подташнивает потом картинка гаснет и всё.

----------


## lisenok

> Каждый человек он всё таки сука индивидум. Лучший вариант самому попробывать. Кстати ничего страшного в этом нет. Сначала подташнивает потом картинка гаснет и всё.


 А чтобы не тошнило есть хорошие колеса от этого :Smile:

----------


## trypo

> А чтобы не тошнило есть хорошие колеса от этого


 слове не лисенка , но лисы.
с опаленной шкуркой , разумеется.

----------


## Тихий

Бля даже не знаю зачем я это пишу.
Хотел повесится дважды первый раз даже не помню что остановило. Второй приготовился-решился и вот снова не задача, на ногах оказался_ давился давился, снова тормоза поймал(а счастье было так близко). Скажу вам ощущение необычное, да что ж там просто бешенное. Сплаховал короч. или может побоялся. Бля такто очкова когда слух терять начинаешь и в глазах темнеет. Так что в третий раз подготовлюсь основательно так чтоб наверняка удавился))) А там уже и космос.

----------


## Стас

Парацетамол.
Там нужно дохера выпить. 
Только вот умирать будешь постепенно. 2-3 суток нужно промучиться... 
А это тошнота,боль во всем теле,трясет все время,слабость сильная...

----------


## Aare

> Парацетамол.
> Там нужно дохера выпить. 
> Только вот умирать будешь постепенно. 2-3 суток нужно промучиться... 
> А это тошнота,боль во всем теле,трясет все время,слабость сильная...


 Дорогая наша Стас! Да будет тебе известно, что описание способов суицида запрещено правилами форума. Но даже если забить на этот запрет, то я бы попросила не давать дебильных советов. Совет умирать от парацетомола немногим лучше совета отрубить себе пальцы и ждать, когда умрёшь от кровопотери. Когда ты будешь загибаться от тромбоза воротной вены или почечной недостаточности, у тебя будет достаточно времени понять, какая это была плохая идея. 
А ещё ты можешь выжить. Но свой относительно малый остаток дней лечить свою гнилую тушку  от цирроза и энцефалопатии.

----------


## tempo

Зимой и ведро воды может убить, если упадёт на голову после часовой выдержки на морозе )

----------


## Паганка

На рельсах особенно БоЛеЗненно**

----------

